
Let’s Kill JavaScript (and Replace It with Something Better) - john-aj
https://john.ankarstrom.se/english/texts/replacing-javascript/
======
john-aj
Hello! I'm the author of this article. I created a new account to post this. I
hope it's not too long, but if you're in a hurry, reading the
abstract/introduction is enough to understand the gist of it. I'd gladly
answer any questions, criticism or feedback :-)

Edit: I removed "kill" from the title of the article, because I now realize it
sounded a little harsh. That harshness wasn't intentional :-)

